# New cichlid owner.. enough cichlids, is my tank right????



## peace85 (Feb 27, 2013)

Please watch my video here - 




I am new to the cichlid world. I have had my tank set up since late December 2012. The tank has done very well. 1 fish died and had to return 3 fish, 1 looked sick, the other 2 would not stop mating and now I currently have (from the ones I have seen) 4-5 baby fish!!!! Which I did not want. I have bought throughout the last couple of months (from what I know) 2 parrot fish (blood & yellow with black), 1 bushynose pleco, 1 blue lobster, and the rest I am unsure of?? Can you help me identify the other 10 cichlids? They all look the same just different colors. Also should I have more then 13 fish in my tank? The tank is 90 gallons and I do 20-30% water changes/gravel vacuum and 4 - 5 tablespoons of aquarium salt weekly and I have the Fluval 406 canister. Also is my tank set up what the fish need? I want to give them a good environment. I have 4 Anubias plants, some silk plants & plastic ones. Any suggestions would help. All my fish seem to get along expect the few that are more picked on then the others. Also my black and white stripped fish do not get along at all and the bigger one always goes after the smaller one... I fell bad about that?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

you have:
OB peacock (malawi hybrid) orange with black spots
Frontosa (tanganyika) black and white vertical stripes
Yellow Lab (malawi mbuna) yellow guy
Red peacock (malawi) brown with red shoulder 
Pundamilla of some sort (victorian) rainbow colors
Hap hybrid (malawi hap) has the yellow forehead
another malawi mbuna (blue and black horizontal stripes)
parrots (south or central america)

You should probably decide if you want new world or african first. Then you need to pick a lake, then decide between hap/peacock or mbuna if you pick lake malawi. The mix you have isn't good.


----------



## peace85 (Feb 27, 2013)

which ones are not good together?? I plan on getting more mbuna on Friday.. will that work?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not mix mbuna with haps and peacocks. The yellow lab is the exception...he should do well.

I'd remove the frontosa and the parrots.

Thirteen fish if you are doing all male (one of each) in a 90G is a good number. But I'd stick to haps and peacocks for any additions and make sure they look nothing like the fish you already have.


----------



## peace85 (Feb 27, 2013)

the parrots are my favorite. everyone really does well... what would happen if i didnt remove the fish??


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

eventually, they'll either kill each other, or be stressed to disease and death.


----------



## peace85 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well that's horrible. . Thank you for responding.. What do you think about the tank as far as my set up? I have no problem getting rid of the frontosa but it's going to be really hard to get rid of the parrots


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Parrots seem to be hit or miss with Malawi. It would seem logical they would not work since they are slow and akward swimmers. If you are only getting rid of the frontosa I would not add fish. Keep an eye on the parrots for missing scales or nipped fins or if they get skinny and see how it goes.


----------



## peace85 (Feb 27, 2013)

I will be getting rid of the Frontosa for sure and will be setting up a new tank to house my parrots. I can get rid of them.. they are so funny and have such personalities! What other fish could I house with them if I decide to?


----------

